# AJ from TN...



## prozacwoman (Oct 29, 2006)

...reporting in! LOL I live about an hour west of Nashville, TN, and I found a little green mantis outside yesterday. It had wings shorter than its abdomen, so I think it's a carolina mantid of some kind, but it wasn't very big, only about as long as my index finger. I put it back outside; I just wanted to show it to my two little girls. I think it was a female, and I think it was hurt or something because it wasn't acting well. Kinda like it was drunk.

Like I said, I live in TN with my hubby and 2 girls, ages 3 and almost 2, and I'm a stay at home mom. I love most every animal, but I especially like praying mantids. They're a totem of mine. Whenever I see any little critter, I always want to keep it and "mother" it. LOL But that doesn't mean I know squat about them. That's why I'm here.  

I'm going to keep a lookout next year for some mantids, maybe get some from Gardens Alive! They're located up by my parents in Indiana. Last time I checked, they carried them, anyway. Hope they still do. Anybody know what kind the agricultural places usually sell you? Chinese?

Glad to be here, and busy "devouring" posts! :wink:

xo,

AJ


----------



## Ian (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum AJ! You found the right place if you are a mantid maniac  

Speak soon.


----------



## Rick (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome. The mantid you found was most likely at the end of its life as they die when it gets cold.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 30, 2006)

welcome where are your parents in indiana?


----------



## prozacwoman (Oct 30, 2006)

My parents live in SE Indiana, about an hour west of Cincinnati. In between Dillsboro and Milan. I went to Milan schools. Remember the "Hoosiers" movie? That's the high school I went to. LOL

xo,

AJ


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 30, 2006)

lol well i'm in north west indiana


----------



## MantisDude15 (Oct 30, 2006)

hey, welcome to the forums


----------

